# HONEYBUNCH REINCARNATED



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

THIS DOG IS WELL PUT TOGETHER RUNS ALMOST 71/2 MILES A WEEK AT 13 MONTHS(IN PIC)BEFORE THEN AT NINE WEEKS WAS RUNNING ALMOST 2 MILES


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

There's no picture...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

my friend takes his dog for 10 miles run 3 times a week on his bike.
7 1/2 miles ain't s***
and running your dog at 9 weeks is pretty irresponsible. what were you thinking? your dog didnt have all his shots, and for heavens sake, he was borne 9 WEEKS ago. he doesnt need to do that.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

we run 10 miles 2 times a week and walk 8 miles daily, lol
honeybunch was not known for how much she ran by the way


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

I OUTCROSSED HER TO CAMELOTS THE DUKE/SHERMANS TANK BREEDINGS IM LOOKIN TO START MY OWN LINE BOTH HAVE PAPERS BOTH LINEBRED...WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

THATS THE THING SHES GOT THE BITE IM WORKIN ON ENDURANCE


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> *grabs popcorn*


Lmfao...Im with you. This should be interesting...*as I slowly hide in the corner...*

:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

1grindhard said:


> THATS THE THING SHES GOT THE BITE IM WORKIN ON ENDURANCE


What is it that your training her for??


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

1grindhard said:


> I OUTCROSSED HER TO CAMELOTS THE DUKE/SHERMANS TANK BREEDINGS IM LOOKIN TO START MY OWN LINE BOTH HAVE PAPERS BOTH LINEBRED...WHAT YOU THINK





1grindhard said:


> THATS THE THING SHES GOT THE BITE IM WORKIN ON ENDURANCE


1) turn off your caps your being rude

B)Please tell me that you are not breeding?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

1grindhard said:


> THATS THE THING SHES GOT THE BITE IM WORKIN ON ENDURANCE


im with you tho, i like my dogs to be hard mouthed and be able to have endurance to last for hours if needed.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Nizmo357 said:


> im with you tho, i like my dogs to be hard mouthed and be able to have endurance to last for hours if needed.


For what purpose?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> For what purpose?


check rep page


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

ITS CRAZY THAT YOU SAID THAT ABOUT RUNNING HER 2 EARLY W/O HER 2 SHOTS AND DONT YOU KNOW SHE CAUGHT PARVO AND ALMOST DIED 967.00 VET BILL LESSONED WELL LEARNED THIS IS MY FIRST TIME HAVIN A DOG OF THIS CALIBER AND PEDIGREE WITH PAPERS TO BACK HER UP SO IM STILL LEARNING,BUT AS FAR AS HER BEIN TOO YOUNG TO RUN MY WIFE WILL TELL YOU SHE USED TO CHASE THE CAT AROUND THE HOUSE FOR HOURS,I KNOW IT WAS NEW TO ME TOO


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

1grindhard said:


> ITS CRAZY THAT YOU SAID THAT ABOUT RUNNING HER 2 EARLY W/O HER 2 SHOTS AND DONT YOU KNOW SHE CAUGHT PARVO AND ALMOST DIED 967.00 VET BILL LESSONED WELL LEARNED THIS IS MY FIRST TIME HAVIN A DOG OF THIS CALIBER AND PEDIGREE WITH PAPERS TO BACK HER UP SO IM STILL LEARNING,BUT AS FAR AS HER BEIN TOO YOUNG TO RUN MY WIFE WILL TELL YOU SHE USED TO CHASE THE CAT AROUND THE HOUSE FOR HOURS,I KNOW IT WAS NEW TO ME TOO


well if your still learning why are you breeding?
you shouldnt breed any dog unless your breeding for a purpose or have the right to breed. like WP, conformation titles. theres no point there just going to end up in the pound like most other pitbulls. 80% of them dont even get a chance to be adopted out. if your in it to breed and for money then your breeding for the wrong reasons. a reputable breeder that breeds to better the breed usually doesnt even break even. just really stop and think about what you are doing to this breed that we love. BSL is closer than ever and we need to come together and fight it. but its hard to do that when you got everyone and there uncles breeding there pitbull simply because they have one and they want to make money off of it.
please please please stop and think of all the possiblity's. they are endless so you'll be thinking for a while.
how do you feel on back yar breeders, just curious

and i wanted to sit back and enjoy the show....


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

WHATS THE BLOODLINE ON UR DOG


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

my dog is a pitXlab. i got him before i really new a lot of the breed.


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

SO WHY DID YOU GET A DOG AND DIDNT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE BREED BUT YOU SIT HERE AND TRY TO TALK DOWN TO ME CAUSE IM BREEDING MY DOG I'VE NEVER EVEN HEARD OF THAT DOG SO YOU BOUGHT A DOG WITH NO PRIOR KNOWLEDGE OF THE BREED AND WHO MAKING IT EASY FOR BSL GET A GOOD DOG THEN COME TALK TO ME,I'LL LET MY PAPERS,VAC RECORDS,BLOODTESTS,AND SHEAR HEALTH,ACTIVITY,LOOK, AND TEMPERMANT SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Honeybunch? Jokes right?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you do not turn off you caps I will close the thread! that is really annoying.
honey bunch reincarnated is a HUGE brag for an unproven dog. Do you have a ped to post? why would you breed a honey bunch dog to a Camelot bully?


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

THAT LOOK LIKE SUMTHIN OFF HER WHATS THE BLOOD


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

im sorry how do i change the other thread to small case letter


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

1grindhard said:


> SO WHY DID YOU GET A DOG AND DIDNT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE BREED BUT YOU SIT HERE AND TRY TO TALK DOWN TO ME CAUSE IM BREEDING MY DOG I'VE NEVER EVEN HEARD OF THAT DOG SO YOU BOUGHT A DOG WITH NO PRIOR KNOWLEDGE OF THE BREED AND WHO MAKING IT EASY FOR BSL GET A GOOD DOG THEN COME TALK TO ME,I'LL LET MY PAPERS,VAC RECORDS,BLOODTESTS,AND SHEAR HEALTH,ACTIVITY,LOOK, AND TEMPERMANT SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES


i didnt say i knew nothing of the breed. i said i knew little of the breed before i got him. i got him knowing he was a pit lab mix, because i felt he was the dog for me. not because he was a pitbull. i have owned many pitbulls in the past and have also fostered many. so dont come at me like that when you know nothing about what i know and what i do.
i wasnt talking down to you, im trying to educate you on why you in particular shouldnt breed your dogs. its people like you that ruin this breed. 
man this really pisses me off :curse:


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

and blue dogs are proven please tell me how????


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

1grindhard said:


> THAT LOOK LIKE SUMTHIN OFF HER WHATS THE BLOOD


Now that you changed you caps you are fine....

What does this mean? I do not understand your post. Do you have a ped from your dog you could post?


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

i jus wanna see pics


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

1grindhard said:


> and blue dogs are proven please tell me how????


what does that even mean?


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

can you see my dog on my pro


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah she has a great eastie westie thing going in that stance... an undesirable trait in the apbt world. another reason not to breed


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

i got a pic of the dog i breed her wit ima put it in her place


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

how about you just photobucket your pics and just post them up. 
im still waiting for a ped


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

its in my pro can you see it when you click my screen name


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

still the same picture...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im not trying to bad mouth your dogs, the one that i saw is a very good looking dog no doubt. but that still doesnt give you a good reason to breed her.


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

go on apbt online look up jeep and go from there jeeps brother homer,his daughter garrets lark and his nepew olivers gus all in her top and bottom along with some zebo,boomerang,chinamen,snooty,snakemans pedro,just name a few this dog came from down south from a reputible breeder


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

post up a ped, parents names or something. i would like to see the pedigree
on the dog is all


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

the pic is in that all albums link at the top of the page


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

post ya ped what ya dog built like


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

i would like to see a pedigree to see how she is bred not a pic. 
she looks nice from the pic but i want to see what blood she has in her


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

i get this hate all the time about my dog until people like you see the paps then the next ? is usaully where you get that dog from or ya cuz got anymore,dont worry yall make the world go round keep on


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Can you please post up her pedigree?

We would love to see it.


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

man i told you post ya ped and ill post mine other than that apbt online start with jeep,his brother,his daughter and nepew all in 5th gen


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

just like i told the other gentleman post urs first other than that go on apbt online and start wit jeep


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

your dogs are ambully's not APBt's
effin /thread


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

why dont nobody want to post their peds??????


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

dont need to post my peds, everyone here has seen what i got and my dogs work,weightpull, and win conformation shows from the sounds of it it sounds like your scared to post the pedigree cause your dogs are not bred the way you say they are. alot of people here work there dogs and i doubt anyone here will be asking for any of your dogs


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

no my dog is from the jeep breeding the dog i mated her with is from the camelot breeding


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

1grindhard said:


> why dont nobody want to post their peds??????


everyone that has peds have probably already posted. this isn't a contest of whos ped is better or even whos dog is better breed. we're just curious to see your dogs ped because were interested to see. if you dont feel comfortable posting it then dont, no big deal.


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

look my dude i dont know you you can see the ped on the link i kept givin yall(APBTONLINEPED)look her up i just told you where to look on the internet so why would i put my papers on here wit my name and my address on it im a grown man dog what purpose in life do i gain by lyin about a dog b for real i got what i got and thats what it is if you wanna see i gave you the link if not holla


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ok I'll bite here are some of my peds
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [302411] :: STEPHENSON'S SIREN

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [289822] :: RIOT

now post yours


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

1grindhard said:


> look my dude i dont know you you can see the ped on the link i kept givin yall(APBTONLINEPED)look her up i just told you where to look on the internet so why would i put my papers on here wit my name and my address on it im a grown man dog what purpose in life do i gain by lyin about a dog b for real i got what i got and thats what it is if you wanna see i gave you the link if not holla


man dog?
is that related to the manbearpig?
i dont see a link bro


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

whats ya dogs bloodline"" DOGMAN""WEIGHT PULLING ARE you serious,ggot any purple ribbons


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Why do you start a thread braggin about your dog and then want everyone elses ped rather than posting your own to back up anything you are trying to brag about???

None of these other people are bagging about their dogs.

Why would anyone wanna waste there time looking up your ped?? Obviously you have nothing special to post.

LMAO!!! Purple Ribbons????


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

now we talkin thats what it is how did you do that.post the peds


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

alright if your not going to post any peds I am closing this ridicules thread. Put up or shut up! where is your dog's ped?


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

here is 2 of the pups i got here, no need to show adults

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [291602] :: BXPITS SHIT FIRE

just got a pup from this breeding
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [317357] :: NEW YORK - FLORIDA-2009


----------



## 1grindhard (Jul 7, 2009)

it look like a cat


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

alright that's it I am ending this BS


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

1grindhard said:


> it look like a cat


Thats more of what they are subposted to look like.. Not sherman tanks.


----------

